# Ear cropping



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi every one. My 9week old pitbull is guna get his ears croppe
tomorow I want him to get the short crop, but can you please post some pictures of your dogs with cropped ears ? THANKS


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)




----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow he's lovely!! How old is he?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

The first dog is diamond and she is 8 months
the second dog is miss demeaner and she is 5 years. thanks.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

awww Diamond and Demeanor are beautiful pups


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Lux's crop is inbetween the short and the show crop.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

man I love to see lux!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are examples of what I have in my yard
These are my older dogs and were done by the same vet that retired years ago.
Onyx is the daughter of Kaos and Vixen








Kaos's ears fit his big head








Yes Vixen get reception with those ears! this is longest crop I have








These 2 girls were done by the same vet
I like tempest's better








Yeah, I was like go shorter when we did hers, me and my big mouth! poor Siren.








These were the newest one I have had done by a show crop vet over 3 hrs away
they still have too much bell for me. This is Fury








This is crush








Typhoon








Justice has the best ears but they were done in CA. a show crop with no bell









Here is also a chart


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's Ivy same Vet and same crop at Lux.


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you so much!! You are all so nice to reply to my post so quickly  
great


----------

